# Passata?



## boomchakabowwow (May 1, 2017)

i buy it occasionally. i found a store that carries Cento brand..which is the Brand i like for most tomato stuff. .

i used passata for tomato soups...anyone else using it? and *** is it so expensive?

any more uses?


----------



## Badgertooth (May 1, 2017)

I use a cheap brand as a base for a lot of braises and bolognese. Can be very acidic and unbalanced


----------



## malexthekid (May 1, 2017)

I use a fair bit in pasta sauces.

Though it ain't that expensive over here. But like badger I'm not looking for top shelf stuff.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 1, 2017)

Seems to be local indeed: Here in Germany Passata is a staple product, while unseasoned plain tomato sauce that seems to be so common in the US seems to be a rare thing (what you get plenty is ready-to-warm pasta sauces, but not plain "tomato sauce").

...

The very cheap brands of passata are probably from the same tomatoes sold as peeled whole tomatoes under these brands: sour, with stems in and sloppily peeled...


----------



## Godslayer (May 1, 2017)

Passatta is the base for 75% of my works bases normally aglio e olio heated than add passatta and go from there. Honestly buying it is stupid. It's just onion garlic tomatoes(we use canned san marzana) salt and pepper. Normally all we do is soften some onion(diced) add minced garlic when it's almost done. Add my tomatoes, blend her up and season. It's super super simple(even I can do it) we need prezzio in here though. Doesn't he work for a starred+ Italian restaurant. It's expensive because it sounds fancy and house wives don't know what's up most likely.


----------



## mise_en_place (May 1, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> we need prezzio in here though. Doesn't he work for a starred+ Italian restaurant.



Di dov'è il Signore Preizzo?

I've never heard even heard of Passata.


----------



## Badgertooth (May 1, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> Passatta is the base for 75% of my works bases normally aglio e olio heated than add passatta and go from there. Honestly buying it is stupid. It's just onion garlic tomatoes(we use canned san marzana) salt and pepper. Normally all we do is soften some onion(diced) add minced garlic when it's almost done. Add my tomatoes, blend her up and season. It's super super simple(even I can do it) we need prezzio in here though. Doesn't he work for a starred+ Italian restaurant. It's expensive because it sounds fancy and house wives don't know what's up most likely.





As a home cook I take a little longer with slow farty bubbles and tonnes of olive oil and garlic and make sugo... one of life's simple pleasures. Even the gnarliest two dollar passatta can be correctly seasoned into a decadent sugo. I actually don't think I could buy the tomotatoes to make passata for less than price of the passata it would yield.


----------



## Badgertooth (May 1, 2017)




----------



## malexthekid (May 1, 2017)

Jim said:


> Its your Gillette NEW brother! haha



I'm with you on that. A bottle of passata costs the same as a can or two of tomatoes... just easier to buy.

Add some extra onion, garlic, some red or white wine, herbs and salt and pepper and maybe some type of protein and bam. Sauce is done


----------



## Devon_Steven (May 3, 2017)

The quest for a canned tomato, or passata, that is (i) affordable; and (ii) consistently not overly-acidic is an ongoing one here, in the UK.

Currently I'm very happy with these products:











I'm mostly using the passata these days as the fillets are quite expensive, even on special offer the fillets are £1 per can.

The passata goes on offer at £0.75 for two!!!

So, I have a cupboard full of passata rustica. The sugar/acid with both these products is very good, and a good overall flavour.

The fillets are very high quality, no lumpy bits, just good flesh.

The passata is 'crushed' and still has some texture to it, including a few seeds.


Apologies for the giant images.


----------



## foody518 (May 4, 2017)

This is the first I've heard of passata. So, the gist of it is that it gets you to maybe 80% of your end sauce?


----------



## Sillywizard (May 4, 2017)

The equivalent of French tomato concasse?


----------



## krx927 (May 4, 2017)

Devon_Steven said:


> The quest for a canned tomato, or passata, that is (i) affordable; and (ii) consistently not overly-acidic is an ongoing one here, in the UK.
> 
> Currently I'm very happy with these products:
> 
> ...



I also buy this one in Belgium. It's pretty good like you said, sugar/acid is acceptable. We also have a brand called Elvio (or something similar) which is also pretty good. Good thing about Cirio is that it is avalable in almost any store here in BE.

I usually use it to cook my version of Bolognese, but my version is really tomato (passata) heavy, not at all like original recipe. Think what you want but I prefer it over the original recipe.


----------



## malexthekid (May 4, 2017)

foody518 said:


> This is the first I've heard of passata. So, the gist of it is that it gets you to maybe 80% of your end sauce?



Not really. Passata is pureed tomatoes.

So used in different sauces than canned or fresh tomatoes. Or in place of since it takes less time to cook down.


----------



## Devon_Steven (May 4, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Passata is pureed tomatoes.



The essence of the meaning comes from the Italian 'passare' - to pass ('pass through' in this context). Passata is the past tense. 

So these tomatoes have been passed through a sieve, or a passaverdura/passatutti, like this one:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 4, 2017)

With the end result that you'll need less cooking time to get the seeds and skins cooked up, since they should have been sieved out.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jun 16, 2017)

krx927 said:


> I also buy this one in Belgium. It's pretty good like you said, sugar/acid is acceptable. We also have a brand called Elvio (or something similar) which is also pretty good. Good thing about Cirio is that it is avalable in almost any store here in BE.



It's only recently appeared here in the UK (last couple of years) and only recently is appearing in several supermarkets.

I just bought another cupboard full as it's on offer again... good timing too, as I was getting down to my last 10 jars :O)

Out of interest, how much does it cost in BE?

Here a 2 pack of 350g jars is about £0.75 on offer and around £1.25 to £1.50 full price.


----------



## krx927 (Jun 16, 2017)

We are not getting any offers on Belgium for food. Strange country 
Regular price is around 2.5 EUR for700ml bottle.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 16, 2017)

i put passata into my most recent meatloaf. cooked it down with my sauted veggies..then cooled it all down before the meat mix. 

i used the leftover passata in my tomato-pea rissoto last night. pretty useful. i think a smaller vessel would be good for me. but i just fridge the leftover and plan for the next night.


----------



## krx927 (Jun 22, 2017)

krx927 said:


> We are not getting any offers on Belgium for food. Strange country
> Regular price is around 2.5 EUR for700ml bottle.



I was in Germany yesterday and was doing some grocery shopping. Damn everything is at least 1/3 cheaper compared to Belgium. Cirio 680ml bottle is 1.49 eur.
And man how I enjoyed the Franziskaner weizen I bought


----------

